# PlayStation2 gamepad on PC



## allindrome (Jan 1, 2005)

I have read a lot of articles about using PlayStation 2 gamepads on PC using a PlayStation to USB convertor.I was wondering whether such a convertor would be available in Mumbai and what would be the price of a new PS2 gamepad.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 1, 2005)

No no no ....Friend you got it all wrong...!
   By PS2 Gamepad it means Play station 2 game pad.
   By USB To PS/2 Means the PS/2 Port on the computer....the ps2 port used to attach only key board's and mice.
  So you cannot convert a Play station 2 Game pad to Computer thorough conversation port.

   But be happy the Good point is you can directly have Game Pad exactly like PS2 ( Sony Play station ) Ones .
  I got one for me to Play Need for Speed Underground 2 on my PC ...
   Here is the picture ..this one is USB port Pad with Twin Shock controller.
   *img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/freshseasons/gamepad.jpg
  Best luck and a Hapy new Year


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 1, 2005)

well here is mine


*img37.exs.cx/img37/2426/twinshock5ml.jpg


i guess this is descent looking than freshseasons   

dun mind it dude  just kiddin!!


----------



## allindrome (Jan 1, 2005)

I exactly meant PlayStation 2 gamepad and not the PS/2 port.I guess I didn't put that correctly enough the first time.Anyway I wanted to use an actual PlayStation 2 gamepad and not a cheap ( don't mind it ) imitation of it.


----------



## moshel (Jan 1, 2005)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> No no no ....Friend you got it all wrong...!
> By PS2 Gamepad it means Play station 2 game pad.
> By USB To PS/2 Means the PS/2 Port on the computer....the ps2 port used to attach only key board's and mice.
> So you cannot convert a Play station 2 Game pad to Computer thorough conversation port.
> ...



That is just the thing i am looking for, the type of controller you have. Eventhough it is an imitation of the ps2 controller. i still liked it.  and i will buy one for myself.
Can you please tell me what company make is it or if it has any name so that i can check it out in the market here if it is available


----------



## allindrome (Jan 1, 2005)

Okay I might settle for the cheap imitations provided they are really cheap and worth it in terms of quality.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 2, 2005)

it is available for rs 400 only in delhi nehru place. the one sourabh has. nice pad for reasonable price

*img37.exs.cx/img37/2426/twinshock5ml.jpg


----------



## moshel (Jan 4, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> it is available for rs 400 only in delhi nehru place. the one sourabh has. nice pad for reasonable price



Ok But can u give me its name, make or anything so that i can search for it in local market. i dont know anyone in delhi.


----------



## Jatin_T (Jan 4, 2005)

Well.i got Tghis one from Lamington Road for Rs.600(i know i was doped...coz its real price is 400..but ...i m a dumbo!!)
Its the Same one as a Few Guys Have posted..its called TWINSHOCK
And its marketed by Cyber Multimedia(Gurgaon,Haryana) in India ...
It MRP is 1299...btu its easily available for Rs.500 or less...
U can get it from Baazee for Rs.890..i think

Theres also another one available which is exactly like the Playastion 2 one..(Twinshock has different Direction button..its just one sinde disc..while the PS2 has 4 buttons...)
It was for abt Rs.500 at Lamington Road..Mumbai
Hope this helps ya..its really great.changes the way u play and also u can play 2 player!


----------



## borg (Jan 4, 2005)

People, if you want a Playstation like controller, but don't want cheap stuff, then may I suggest to you the Gravis Eliminator aftershock controller?. I have it & it is top class. It cost me Rs. 2700/- (on fabmall.com). It has two analog sticks, vibration & two precision buttons. Also comes with excellent software. A good buy if you ask me. Go here-

*www.gravis.com/products/pro_eli_d1022.html


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 4, 2005)

Well not everyone has the money for Gravis Eliminator aftershock controller !!

who wod wanna go in for such a costly thing when u can get something which looks more decent than the costly one and has the same features

I had brot this twinshock gamepad some one and a half yrs back for almost twice the money quoted by ppl 
but i m not whining coz i  love my gamepad very much

do tell me wht games u play with these gamepads

personally i have played the following games

 EA FIFA SERIES
 TONY HAWK SERIES
 NFS SERIES
 and some other games

but can someone tell me how to use this USB gamepad in nes emulators. i had real probs configuring it in NES emulators. i have played on the NES emulators with the game port game pads which are very easy to configure

wht i feel is that , just as USB printers cant print in mS-DOS the USB gamepads dont work in MS-DOS NES emulators

i mebbe wrong in here too 

but i wod love to play these nes games with the gamepad


----------

